# Liverpool fc



## Liamos (3 Sep 2012)

Anyone see that new comedy about a once great football club who just can't help putting their foot in it?

Last weeks episode was hilarious. They loaned out one of their strikers (paid €35 m for him...but thats another story) because the new manager knew he was going to bring in a couple of new strikers. But as the clock ticked they actually signed nobody which means thay are now even worse off!

I can't wait for next weeks episode. Apparently they are going to try and sign a 32 yr old injury prone guy who played for them years ago and also played for their hated rivals! 

Its brilliant.


----------



## Shawady (3 Sep 2012)

Certainly worrying times if you're a liverpool fan.
Their next two games are against Sunderland (away) and Man Utd (home). They could easily lose both of those matches and would even be out of CL qualifiaction at this early stage.


----------



## RMCF (3 Sep 2012)

Shawady said:


> Certainly worrying times if you're a liverpool fan.
> Their next two games are against Sunderland (away) and Man Utd (home). They could easily lose both of those matches and would even be out of *CL* qualifiaction at this early stage.



Ha, Liverpool can only dream of the Champions League - its the Europa League they are participating in.


----------



## Leper (4 Sep 2012)

I know this is a Letting off Steam Forum and people are entitled to let off steam.  But, when Association Football has taken a foothold in most bars (particularly among the brain-dead) and from August to April each year we are overkilled with "us" (Manchester United, Liverpool) playing "ye" (Premiership teams also) usually from people who could not find Manchester, Liverpool etc on an enlarged colourful map of the UK.

We all need some form of escapism and I enjoy football also (to an enjoyable level).  I dont get depressed when my team (Luton where I used to work in the late 60s) head continuously down through the divisions.  I wonder how many Celtic, Man Utd., Liverpool, Chelsea etc footballers on thousands and thousands per week care about the jersey wearing, Irish track-suit bottom brigade most of whom are on the €188 job seekers weekly allowance?


----------



## Deiseblue (4 Sep 2012)

Jeez Leper - you are on a roll !

Football is for the brain dead , geographically challenged , chronically unemployed masses that flock to bars while watching uncaring overpaid footballers perform .

Now that I've put in down in black & white - you know what , you're not totally wrong 

Must go - off to slip in to the Celtic top & trackie , quick stop to collect the dole & pick up a copy off the Sun & then it's off to the pub ( if I can remember where it is ) to meet the lads to watch the filth play the scum !


----------



## MrMan (4 Sep 2012)

Leper said:


> I know this is a Letting off Steam Forum and people are entitled to let off steam.  But, when Association Football has taken a foothold in most bars (particularly among the brain-dead) and from August to April each year we are overkilled with "us" (Manchester United, Liverpool) playing "ye" (Premiership teams also) usually from people who could not find Manchester, Liverpool etc on an enlarged colourful map of the UK.
> 
> We all need some form of escapism and I enjoy football also (to an enjoyable level).  I dont get depressed when my team (Luton where I used to work in the late 60s) head continuously down through the divisions.  I wonder how many Celtic, Man Utd., Liverpool, Chelsea etc footballers on thousands and thousands per week care about the jersey wearing, Irish track-suit bottom brigade most of whom are on the €188 job seekers weekly allowance?



I think you should change the bars you frequent.


----------



## Shawady (4 Sep 2012)

RMCF said:


> Ha, Liverpool can only dream of the Champions League - its the Europa League they are participating in.


 
I read at the start of the season that they were aiming for a top 4 finish this season but already it looks extremely unlikley. Even qualification for the Europa cup looks dodgy!


----------



## PaddyW (4 Sep 2012)

Once again, Liverpool have been shafted by Yanks. You can all have your laughs and jokes about Liverpool now, there's not much us fans and supporters can come back with.
I may be a million miles wrong, but to me it looks like asset stripping and then hopefully a nice big cheque when they sell the club. Highly depressing.
Oh and deiseblue, I think you'll find that most Celtic supporters would not buy that rag, the S*n. Not after the shameful lies they wrote about Liverpool supporters in the aftermath of Hillsborough. It is a loathsome, horrible rag.


----------



## TarfHead (4 Sep 2012)

It's the 4th of September, 3 games into the season and people are screaming 'CRISIS' at Liverpool.

Liverpool finished around the same level as Fulham last year so that's the position they have to improve on. Champions League qualification is unrealistic until the players have had time to learn how Rogers wants them to play and he has had time to shape the squad to suit his vision.

None of that is achievable in the time he has had to work with them. They're not helped by foolish decisions concerning Andy Carroll and Clint Dempsey. Lucas' injury is another setback he could have done without (as is Gerrard's lack of injury  ) ! Liverpool showed promise last year when Lucas was fit and Gerrard was not.


----------



## MrMan (4 Sep 2012)

PaddyW said:


> Once again, Liverpool have been shafted by Yanks. You can all have your laughs and jokes about Liverpool now, there's not much us fans and supporters can come back with.
> I may be a million miles wrong, but to me it looks like asset stripping and then hopefully a nice big cheque when they sell the club. Highly depressing.
> Oh and deiseblue, I think you'll find that most Celtic supporters would not buy that rag, the S*n. Not after the shameful lies they wrote about Liverpool supporters in the aftermath of Hillsborough. It is a loathsome, horrible rag.



I can't see how ye have been shafted. It seems fans now are shafted when owners don't consistently lash out crazy money, they are owners not sugar daddys. 
The club doesn't look like it's asset stripping, more like costly dead weight stripping. If you want someone to blame look no further than King kenny.


----------



## Kine (4 Sep 2012)

Kenny identified the players, but he doesn't do the negotiation. Whoever does that is the person who has shafted LFC.

Funnily enough I don't count Carroll on that list, LFC literally swapped Torres for Carrol and Suarez. 

Henderson, Downing et al, they'd get me on a free and I would probably do better!


----------



## TarfHead (4 Sep 2012)

leper said:


> i.. We are overkilled with "us" (manchester united, liverpool) playing "ye" (premiership teams also) usually from people who could not find manchester, liverpool etc on an enlarged colourful map of the uk.


 


mrman said:


> i can't see how *ye* have been shafted.


 
:d


----------



## PaddyW (4 Sep 2012)

Kenny is not to blame. Andy Carroll was not his target, rather Damien Commoli's target. Kenny, nor Andy himself had any control over the crazy money that was spent on him. Do you really think that Kenny was given a blank cheque book and told 'have who you like, Kenny'? No chance, the owners sanctioned any bids, they are as much at fault as anyone in the transfer shambles that was last year!


----------



## Deiseblue (4 Sep 2012)

PaddyW said:


> Once again, Liverpool have been shafted by Yanks. You can all have your laughs and jokes about Liverpool now, there's not much us fans and supporters can come back with.
> I may be a million miles wrong, but to me it looks like asset stripping and then hopefully a nice big cheque when they sell the club. Highly depressing.
> Oh and deiseblue, I think you'll find that most Celtic supporters would not buy that rag, the S*n. Not after the shameful lies they wrote about Liverpool supporters in the aftermath of Hillsborough. It is a loathsome, horrible rag.



I totally agree Paddy - The Sun is a rag - the reference to the Sun should be read in conjunction in with what I hope was a jocular response to Leper's post.

Liverpool F C will always be remembered for their enviable footballing history , the tragedy that was Hillsborough & the terrible shame that was Heysel .


----------



## Leper (4 Sep 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> Jeez Leper - you are on a roll !
> 
> Football is for the brain dead , geographically challenged , chronically unemployed masses that flock to bars while watching uncaring overpaid footballers perform .
> 
> ...


Thanks for your post Déise. I remember the 1970s supporting Waterford FC in Kilcohan Park and other places. Who will forget Alfie's headers, Al Finucane's flicks, Johnno's drives, the Tank's runs, Piotr Suski's accurate long passes, Peter Thomas's saves, Peter Bryan's calm defending, Carl Humphries runs along the wing etc. You see, I know something about real footballers and tend to put aside todays overpaid prima donnas.

They were the hefty days in Waterford. T & H Doolans, Downes, Donoghues, The Twins, Geoffs, Davy Mac's, Katie Reillys Kitchen. Pubs which were for men who were men. Forgot to mention the Bull Post, the Old Castle in Ballybricken. What a terrific place Waterford was before "Heights" "Downs" were put after street names.

I wonder if Jordans is still there on the Quay? My postman had the name of "Bullet" (dont know if it was his real name).

But, now there are Celtic jerseys with "Ireland 32" instead of jersey numbers. Manchester Utd, Chelsea, Liverpool jerseys which ensure there will be plenty of employment in the UK. Poor Waterford FC now using a 3rd level school playing pitch and will never match the 70s men in any way.

I'm still on the roll. I remember streets in Waterford like Lady Lane, Mendicity Lane (bet, you cant tell me where that is), Shortcourse, Castle St, The Manor, The Quay, Bridge St, Thomas Hill, Ballybricken, Mayors Walk, etc etc. Thanks for making the memories come and thinking about some of Waterford's favourite sons Val Doonican, Gilbert O'Sullivan, Harry the Horse, ****-**** (no offence it was what a person was called), The Diver etc.


----------



## The_Banker (4 Sep 2012)

Great post Leper!


----------



## Deiseblue (5 Sep 2012)

Marvellous post Leper.

Names to conjure with when the Blues won 6 League titles in 8 years , Tommo & Johnny Matthews still live locally , Piotr Suski unfortunately died quite recently.

The great Waterford born players of the past , thankfully are still with us - Alfie , Johnno , Paul Morrissey though sadly Al Casey passed away.

" Rigger "Bryan & Jimmy McGeough ( my favourite player ) are living in the US.

Great days in Waterford that sadly we are unlikely to see repeated given the current position of the club & the travails of the League of Ireland generally.

One error I must point out - the Blues currently play in the Regional Sports Centre complete with Floodlights , stands on both sides & an award winning pitch with a record attendance of 11,000 , indeed under age & schoolboy Internationals have been played there.

Jordan's American Bar continues to prosper , when down home it is one of the 3 or 4 bars I & my mates go to - sadly they no longer stock large bottles of Phoenix or Harp but Bass is still available.

T & H's & Downes are still going as is Tom Meagher's ( still men only ) , still a huge amount of pubs in Ballybricken but they have changed hands so often you would not recognise them - Alfie Hale has 2 pubs in the area , my late father's local - Walshes , which reputedly housed the biggest liars in Ireland , is now Kervicks.

I remember " Harry the Horse " well - aptly named , he used to transport goods from the train station into town.

Thanks again for your post - it brought back great memories & do please let me know where Mendicity Lane is !


----------



## MrMan (5 Sep 2012)

Rose tinted glasses are obviously on sale in waterford 'you see, I know something about real footballers' 
Players today are very well paid, but I don't watch their bank balances, I enjoy the performance on the pitch. 
There are lads wearing celtic jerseys with Eire 32 on the back and i'm sure they think they are making a statement or being controversial, but people do odd things in every era. I've watched and played soccer/football all my life and I've played plenty of other sports, and it never ceases to amaze me at just how small minded people can be when judging supporters. We are either 'the track suit bottom brigade' or scroungers or common, when in reality all of my friends are employed, educated and intelligent. Most of them are Liverpool fans and and we use 'us and ye' when talking about the clubs we support, but where is the harm in that?


----------



## Leper (5 Sep 2012)

Nice post MrMan and I know what I said can be taken in different ways by different people and I respect everybody to have his/her own view on things.  By the way, I dont mean any offence to anybody either. I would be willing to suggest that most males in Co Donegal and Co Mayo are supporters of several sporting businesses (football teams to you) in the UK. But, I bet they would give up all the Premiership titles forever if their County was to win the Sam Maguire Cup later this month.

This is the difference between Sport and Big Business.  Liverpool FC, Man Utd, Chelsea, Spurs etc are not clubs, they are big businesses depending on jersey sales, tv rights and if a few people are stupid enough to buy season tickets, then so much the better for the businesses. Its all about money, money and more money.  There is no such thing as loyalty to the Business and whoever offers the most money any player will play for them.  The jersey, crest, fans mean nothing to those overpaid yahoos who kick something nearly as light as a beach-ball around a fairly small field.  There is no such thing as a goal anymore - It's a Grrrrrreat Gooooaalllll.

What kills me is that many of us look up to these overpaid, oversexed, dim-brained prima donnas.  Imagine David Beckham playing in the Mayo midfield against Donegal.  How long would he last?


----------



## MrMan (5 Sep 2012)

You might not mean to offend anyone, yet you are willing to call people stupid for buying season tickets. 
I've no doubt that many GAA supporters would have a greater affinity to their county GAA team rather than a soccer team, but I also know there are plenty that couldn't care less about GAA. Sport depends on income at every level, and you may have noticed GAA jerseys on sale around the country and you may have paid as I have €10 to go watch a junior north (not even county) final. Boy as I sat there watching two teams beat the ball and each other around the fairly big pitch I was happy just knowing that I meant something to the players.
Emotions run high in sport and you are either the best or the worst in that moment, but thats part of the joy and the lunacy of getting wrapped up in your team of choice. If you cast the same spotlight on our home grown GAA stars you might find a few over sexed prima donnas, that are dim at best, even in local teams there are plenty of guys who think that they can walk on water.
You could also reverse the scenario and ask how many of the Donegal or Mayo team would last in top flight football, but I think you may be refering to the manliness of the down to earth GAA players.


----------



## Deiseblue (5 Sep 2012)

I was born , grew up & went to school in Waterford.

My Grandfather played for the Blues & my Dad was friendly with the Waterford born players of sixties & seventies , quite a few of the players lived in our vicinity & we were used to seeing them around.

I first went to games with my Dad & later with my mates - we loved the fact that our home town team was successful & felt emotionally linked to the club.

I have an abiding fondness for Spurs but it was only by happenstance & not by any visceral attachment - my Dad brought home 2 pennants from a business trip to London , as I was the oldest I got first pick & as I liked the cockerel motif I picked Spurs - my brother had to make do with Liverpool ! - he got European Cups & I got the odd FA Cup.

I would be laughed out the door by my family & mates if I referred to Spurs     as " we " - it would be nothing but slagging about jellied eels , pearly kings & me old cockney sparrer !

" We " in sporting terms is reserved for Waterford United , our hurlers & the Republic of Ireland football team.


----------



## MrMan (6 Sep 2012)

I grew up in Tipp, I'm lucky to have been allowed watch soccer at all.


----------



## One (6 Sep 2012)

Leper said:


> This is the difference between Sport and Big Business. Liverpool FC, Man Utd, Chelsea, Spurs etc are not clubs, they are big businesses depending


 
You have made some good points Leper. The two things I ddon't like about The Premiership is the amount of money in it, and (like in other sports) the fact that fans can at times be so abusive to players, fans of other clubs, or each other. In my mind there is no place in sport for that. 

That said I'm a Liverpool FC fan. I'm a grown man, but I behave a bit like a child when it comes to sport. I think loads of people do. I think it one of the things about football, and sport. A person's ideas or opinions don't have to be logical. 

I was very disappointed to see Kenny Daglish sacked. I hope Brendan Rodgers does a good job. I look forward to the Premiership every Saturday evening. C'mon Liverpool!


----------



## Leper (9 Sep 2012)

I looked at Kazakhstan -V- Rep of Ireland last Friday. Beforehand, we were informed that ROI were going to win handsomely. Even I knew that this would be an uphill battle and wondered what would be the excuses if things were going pear-shape.

At half time one of the pundits, probably Mr Trappatoni's greatest side-kick, Liam informed us that Ireland would have to get used to the "pace-of-the-grass" - Now, imagine some coach of an under eight GAA team advising his forlorn team "Hey lads, will ye come to terms with the speed of the grass?"

Look at the supporters who paid big money to travel. Whatever was discussed by them after the match, it was not the speed-of-the-grass.

Please dont get the impression that I am looking for Trap's head, I'm not, but I would expect such highly paid continuously non-performers as some on the team should immediately be consigned to international football retirement. 

Now what has this to do with Liverpool's poor start to the season? Watch as things will be reframed - The Win was the important thing. Very few will face the real truth. And no matter what people will buy the Liverpool shirts and even the "Ireland" shirt. My advice to those hoping for better performances should vote with their money:- Dont buy football shirts or match tickets. Then the likes of Liverpool Ltd and ROI Ltd will perform better and with teams that are not picked by the "senior" players.


----------



## Deiseblue (9 Sep 2012)

I do think Liam had a point - the game was played on an artificial surface & it was noticeable that the ball flew off the surface & the bounce was unpredictable but pros should be able to readjust swiftly & get their touch right.

But my God it was dreadful stuff redeemed only by the luckiest of wins


----------



## Leper (9 Sep 2012)

In today's All Ireland hurling games, let's say we have two losing teams.  How do you think they would be received if they offered the speed of the grass as an excuse?


----------



## Deiseblue (9 Sep 2012)

Leper said:


> In today's All Ireland hurling games, let's say we have two losing teams.  How do you think they would be received if they offered the speed of the grass as an excuse?



The GAA championships are played on grass pitches , having played football on both grass & artificial surfaces I can say that there is an appreciable difference in how the ball moves off the surface & how high it bounces .

On grass you can generally gauge the movement of the ball & the bounce - I do agree that pros should adapt fairly quickly & that our horrible display certainly could not be excused by the pitch quality.


----------



## Liamos (10 Sep 2012)

Leper said:


> Now what has this to do with Liverpool's poor start to the season? Watch as things will be reframed - The Win was the important thing. Very few will face the real truth. And no matter what people will buy the Liverpool shirts and even the "Ireland" shirt. My advice to those hoping for better performances should vote with their money:- Dont buy football shirts or match tickets. Then the likes of Liverpool Ltd and ROI Ltd will perform better and with teams that are not picked by the "senior" players.


 
Sorry, how is the performance of the team affected by whether the supporters buy shirts or tickets?


----------



## Shawady (10 Sep 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> But my God it was dreadful stuff redeemed only by the luckiest of wins


 
I think Trap's days are numbered. He seems to be losing the backing of some of the players. McClean was stupid to post what he did on twitter but I can understand his fustration. He is playing well in a premiership team and Trap does not have much interest in him.


----------



## Kine (10 Sep 2012)

McClean will be found out this season for the one-trick pony he is.


----------



## Deiseblue (10 Sep 2012)

Kine said:


> McClean will be found out this season for the one-trick pony he is.



Quick , scores goals , good in the air , tenacious , can cut inside & hugely enthusiastic - more than one  quiver to his bow I would have thought ?


----------



## Sunny (11 Sep 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> Quick , scores goals , good in the air , tenacious , can cut inside & hugely enthusiastic - more than one quiver to his bow I would have thought ?


 
Agreed. Has started this season well too. He is a player. Had every right to be annoyed seeing championship centre forwards playing in the position that he plays in the premiership every week. The Italians are right about Trap. He is one lucky manager. Doyle saved his bacon. 

Twitter should be banned though. Players aren't intelligent enough to use it.


----------



## One (11 Sep 2012)

Sunny said:


> Twitter should be banned though.


 
I can't believe the amount of bother footballers cause for themselves on Twitter. Why they write anything on it at all I just don't know.


----------



## DB74 (13 Sep 2012)

Fox Sports are showing a 6-part series about the club, starting in US this Sunday but showing on Ch5 in UK from Friday 21-Sep

http://msn.foxsports.com/foxsoccer/event/being-liverpool


----------

